# 06 bowtech and diamond



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hey guys jsut to let you know i talked to my buddy at valley archery in east grand and he said they got a couple of 06 bowtechs in and a 06 diamond. i am still recovering from surgery so i havent be over to look at them but he said they are sweet!!

mark


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

dont kno much about diamonds, but i kno bowtech makes a heck of a bow!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

diamond is made by bowtech, jsut a different line that caries a few lower end bows but also some higher end ones. the bowtech patriot is now a bow thats made by diamond under a different name. diamond has alot of high end features with aa lowr price tag ( for the most part).

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

vallery archery is also selling 05's at a steep discount. it looked like they ahd some good deals if someone was looking to upgrade.

mark


----------

